# Liquids, dips.. and probes? Oh my!



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey all,

I wanted to get you opinions and advice on test kits. 
What kinds do you usually like? The liquid types, dips or probes and why?

For someone who has a planted tank, what tests would you suggest they keep on hand?
How about for a fish only tank? What about SW?

Then of course, which brands do you prefer? Thank you for your imput! ^^


----------



## Plant Crazy (Mar 24, 2006)

For planted tanks, I would recommend a nitrate and phosphate test kit. I've tried a variety of brands including Hagen, Salifert, Seachem, and Aquarium Pharmaceuticals. I've found that the Aquarium Pharmaceuticals nitrate and phosphate test kits are probably amongst the quickest and cheapest to use. As well, the test colours are much easier to read than some of the other kits.


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

i dont use test kits.. except for gH and pH


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

i use a PH test kit fairly frequently and KH/GH. I also use a PO4 and NO3 but those are so unpredictable/unreliable. I haven't ever bought expensive test kits (to cheap I suppose) so I generally stick to those hagen kits.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

OOhhmm... I think i like Rans idea.. LOL

But its good to have at hand when somthing funky is going on in the tank.. But i havent had many issues at all thank heavens.. (knock on wood..>.>)


----------

